# Why vector ONLY art?



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

It's really frustrating. Vector formats are not suitable for ALL art. I have a number of designs I would like custom transfers printed for, and I get the same response "we only accept vector art." I understand the preference, but there is NO reason to outright reject bitmap images. Art in Photoshop, separated into channels, 300 ppi/dpi to size is more than suitable.

I have literally done thousands of pieces of artwork for screen printing in my lifetime. Working as an "in house artist" and freelancing, I know what it is like to get garbage customer art. I've spent many hours fixing those. I just can't understand the unwillingness of these companies to work with their customers on a professional level.


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

We are always willing to work with a customer’s art but it may require an art charge if it isn’t a quick separation. We like most set this standard for the very reason you mentioned. Hours of fixing bad artwork adds up. I look at it like this either you separate it on your time or we do it on our time. Either way someone is spending there valuable time doing it. Also for the most part vector is vector but bitmap images even at 300dpi can be crap. I can’t tell you how many customers have sent me a 72dpi image pasted in a 300dpi file and expect it to print perfect. I’m not saying that you would do that but it is one of the main reason we prefer vector.


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

I understand their point of view. Like I said, I've been on that side too. But, I think you would agree, that there is no reason why a properly prepared bit map file wouldn't work just as well. I freelance for a number of ad specialties distributors. I get request all the time for "vector" art when they wan't a photo included in the print. Only because their printer requested it. Our industry is being driven by ignorance. These companies are hypocrites. The far majority of the stock transfers being sold, are created and or separated with Photoshop. I think these companies have grown to believe their own misinformation.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

GraphicsFactory said:


> I understand their point of view. Like I said, I've been on that side too. But, I think you would agree, that there is no reason why a properly prepared bit map file wouldn't work just as well. I freelance for a number of ad specialties distributors. I get request all the time for "vector" art when they wan't a photo included in the print. Only because their printer requested it. Our industry is being driven by ignorance. These companies are hypocrites. The far majority of the stock transfers being sold, are created and or separated with Photoshop. I think these companies have grown to believe their own misinformation.


 If everyone was a skilled artist, like yourself, this wouldn't be an issue. You have to keep in mind a majority of companies (mine included) ask for vectorized artwork so when we print out the film seps for the screen printing product we have a good quality piece of artwork. I receive dozens of low grade jpegs HOURLY asking if we can use their artwork to produce plastisol transfers. In all honesty, I can't. How do you expect my art department to take a 1 inch thumbnail picture with 5 colors and produce a full size plastisol heat transfer without artwork fees? I'm trying to answer your question and make you see the other side of the fence. We aren't hypocrites full of misinformation. We are doing the best we can to help out customers that are not as skilled in graphics design as you are. I understand that most people are great at running a business and selling their product but have no clue how to be a graphic artist. (sorry have to take up for people that send horrible files)  I do have customers that will send me high quality psd files that are saved properly and print out each film sep without any problems at all. I even have customers that will send me high quality jpegs that are good enough to do a clean trace on their jpeg, apply the spot colors to print out film seps, and never charge them a dime. On the other hand I also have people (just happened last week) that will place an online order with a png file and then complain that their product has jagged lines....so does your png file. Keep in mind in the custom industry we have no idea what you expect your artwork to look like. (I am still trying to perfect my mind reading skills)  We aren't bad guys trying to make everyone work harder or create vectorized artwork because we have Adobe Illustrator and Coreldraw in our back pockets. Simply stated the only way to stay away from a design that doesn't have rough edges or look extremely pixelated (sp?) is to send over artwork in vector form. I hope I have explained this properly. I don't want you to view companies that ask for vector art only as the bad guys. We have just seen so many pieces of bad artwork that it is the simplest solution in the end. My father use to say garbage in...garbage out. Unfortunately today people want to send you their garbage and magically turn it into a work of art. As you know it doesn't work that way...wish it did trust me. Sorry this is long it just really made me sad to see this post. I'm not a hypocrite or bad guy until I get home from work. At home is where I am the total definition of a hypocrite  Telling my kids "No eat your vegetables first!!" knowing good and well I will have a bowl of ice cream in my bed while watching Game of Thrones after my bed time LOL


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

I can appreciate what you are saying, I've been in your shoes. However, I think a blanket refusal is unacceptable. I'm not even saying that anyone should change their art requirements. But, certainly, someone who can even bring up the question probably knows what the issues are. And, then during direct contact, those requirements could be communicated and a test file evaluated. But, almost no one is even interested in considering a raster file.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Mike there was another thread about this and there are a few that will accept a raster file. I did search and didn't find it. Ill look again. Last time I went though this 5 years ago I sep it myself and sent an email. At first they said no but then ok and used my seps. I usually do my own transfers but I needed 5000 of them and I couldn't gang them. Maybe me telling them I make transfers or looking at my seps or both is what changed their minds.


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

And that is really all I'm asking for. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Mike, I bet if you had a relationship with a good printer that knew your work, they would take your raster art. It all comes down to knowing that you are not going to waste their time by sending crap.

Companies that are accepting art from anyone have to design to the lowest common denominator. Hence, the blanket refusal.

I deal with crap art all the time. I try to do my best with it, but very few people have your skill or knowledge. 

Good Luck!


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

The key is probably "relationship," which does take time. Until then it's work-around and compromise. Thanks Riph.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Transfers. F&M Expressions both will accept raster. Not sure of their pricing. I did email the last guys that did a raster for me to see if I could pass the info on. It did hit me maybe it was that it was a 5000 piece order!!!!


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

GraphicsFactory hit it on the head. You need to build a relationship with a one or two suppliers who will realize that you know what you are doing and accept your artwork.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It's not just transfers, more screenprinters are refusing bitmaps. I had a job last year that was a hq bitmap and ended up subbing it to Ohio because I couldn't find a local printer to do it.


----------

